# The Board Is Slow



## NOEChic (May 18, 2016)

or is it just me.


----------



## LovingLady (May 18, 2016)

I have noticed it as well. I thought it was just me.


----------



## MizzBFly (May 18, 2016)

I was smooth going to call AT&T tomorrow and get a discount..but I'll use my powers for good


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 18, 2016)

I thought it was my Fios.  Verizon is on strike and we've had tv issues so I did attribute it to that until I did a speed test.
It's the forum.

http://www.speedtest.net/

57.60 mbps download
63.70 mbps upload


----------



## sweetlaughter (May 18, 2016)

Glad to know it's not just me.


----------



## NOEChic (May 18, 2016)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I thought it was my Fios.  Verizon is on strike and we've had tv issues so I did attribute it to that until I did a speed test.
> It's the forum.
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/
> ...


girl I did a speed test too lol


----------



## DarkAngell (May 18, 2016)

I've been having trouble getting on and getting pages to load tonight.

Eta: this post took 6 minutes to go through.


----------



## fasika (May 18, 2016)

It's driving me crazy and I'm about to log off.

Supposedly the upgrade "fixed" a slowness issue. Well, it was running fine for me before the 'fix', but not anymore.


----------



## Victoria44 (May 18, 2016)

I thought it was my wifi, but other sites are working perfectly fine.


----------



## MizAvalon (May 18, 2016)

I thought it was just me! Thank you for starting this so I know my connection isn't jacked up.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (May 18, 2016)

Unuseably slow. No point in signing on for this 1999 dial up speed lol. Later.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (May 19, 2016)

suddenly working fast again lol.


----------



## sj10460 (May 19, 2016)

is it slow or is it not fast?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 19, 2016)

It's really slow for me as well.


----------



## Phoenix14 (May 19, 2016)

So @niko what's up? The board is molasses


----------



## TrulyBlessed (May 19, 2016)

Ditto! I thought my iPad was tripping but it's very slow on my phone as well.

Eta: Taking 20-30 seconds to click like is eating away at my spirit lol.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 19, 2016)

For me it's slow to the point of being almost unusable. It started last night.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (May 19, 2016)

verrrry slow again...


----------



## KimPossibli (May 19, 2016)

I thought it was my system at home... but I'm at work now and its the same..


----------



## NOEChic (May 19, 2016)

Also if you are looking in this thread can you fix the upload picture thingy thing?  Thanks


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 19, 2016)

Much better speed now, thanks!!


----------



## natural2008 (May 24, 2016)

Really slow. Last night it went off line all of a sudden and today it's slow.  Hasn't been right for about a week or longer.


----------



## natural2008 (May 25, 2016)

A few minutes ago I had a server offline message again.  We are spoiled lol
@beverly @Zuleika @Supergirl  is the website being worked on?


----------



## gimbap (Aug 1, 2016)

The forum is slow for me lately. And sometimes when I click on a thread, the main page will load instead. It's just this site, every other site works fine


----------

